# Pond Evaluation



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Would anyone be able to recommend a professional (individual or company) that could do an evaluation on a 4+ acre pond. Need to determine the best way to manage it; ever since the somewhat drought two years ago the dynamics of the pond have changed with a lot more algea and vegetation. It's too large for a trial and error on what to do, so I thought if a professional could outline a game plan that may be the best course of action. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out ATAC which is the Pond Forum sponsor on here, they have 3 offices across the state and should be within an hr of you, they can do anything you need as wella s make recommendations as to proper management for a long term period depending on what your goals are, ( swimming, bass panfish catfish?? etc) 



Salmonid


----------

